# 68 LeMans Transmission Kickdown



## Tones (Jul 30, 2020)

I've got a 68 Lemans with the ST-300 2 speed I believe. Having problems with it downshifting when you get on it. I was wondering if these transmissions had kickdown linkage or was is all from vacuum? Reason I ask is because off hand I don't recall seeing any linkage off of the carb aside from the throttle cable. 

Sorry in advance if this has been asked already. New to this forum.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would think the 1968 Service Manual would show this, and possibly any adjustments?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

you may look at the top of the gas pedal and see if its plugged in
or
out of adjustment
or
not there at all
and
plugged into the tranny


----------



## Tones (Jul 30, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> you may look at the top of the gas pedal and see if its plugged in
> or
> out of adjustment
> or
> ...


Appreciate the reply. We found out that it's not even hooked up at the transmission. I'll check up at the pedal and the carb to see if we even have a switch. Otherwise I guess I'm gonna have to try and find one with the correct bracket.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

nothin at the carb on the pontiac 2 speed in 68 for kick down originaly
its on the pedal pivot cover bracket 
I may have a spare if needed


----------



## Tones (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I'll check it out this weekend and get back to you. I have a sneaky suspicion that I may have to buy that extra off of you, but might get lucky and find out it's just not hooked up.


----------

